# What would you do - villa not fit for human habitation?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I am sitting in my house with water leaking from two of the four aircon units. The maintenance man wants me to pay to cut away two ceilings to fix these and won't even give me a quote for the job. He is the landlord's maintenance man and we were promised there was a maintenance contract. The maintenance guy says the landlord doesn't pay his bills so he won't do the work unless I pay. (Landlord has only just paid his 2011 service charge at Arabian Ranches.)

The landlord has hung up on me when I have asked him to sort things out.

We have lived here for three months. In that time, we have not had a week when all the aircon has worked. The drains smell and there is a leaking pipe underneath the front door.

I asked the landlord if we could move out in 3 month sand have a 6-month rent refund.

There are loads of other problems here with bad electrics. extractor fans, and so on. NOTHING WORKS.

Does anyone know if one can go to RERA and get them involved. The landlord is in breach of his contract. Is there any way to resolve this as he will do nothing to help us.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

It's nothing to do with RERA. Talk to this new centre for the resolution of rent disputes that is replacing the rent committee. Pretty sure there is something in the landlord and tenant law which says properties must be fit for purpose which your place clearly isn't...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

anyone know more about this? landlord just confirmed he won't do anything. We must be looking at thousands to fix it and water is flooding all over his ceilings and floors. just want to pack my bags and get on a plane.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

StewartC said:


> anyone know more about this? landlord just confirmed he won't do anything. We must be looking at thousands to fix it and water is flooding all over his ceilings and floors. just want to pack my bags and get on a plane.


See Jum Jim's response above...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Well .. what does your tenancy contract say in the 'Rules /T & C Section' ...... that is ,if a tenancy contract exists ??

Was anything discussed about repairs before moving in ?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> It's nothing to do with RERA. Talk to this new centre for the resolution of rent disputes that is replacing the rent committee. Pretty sure there is something in the landlord and tenant law which says properties must be fit for purpose which your place clearly isn't...


I don't think this new centre exists yet ... they are working on it. Until then, I believe you're suppose to go to the rent committee. I could be wrong but you should be able to open a case with the RC over this - right?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> Well .. what does your tenancy contract say in the 'Rules /T & C Section' ...... that is ,if a tenancy contract exists ??
> 
> Was anything discussed about repairs before moving in ?


yes, he is responsible for major repairs. 100% clear.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

w_man said:


> I don't think this new centre exists yet ... they are working on it. Until then, I believe you're suppose to go to the rent committee. I could be wrong but you should be able to open a case with the RC over this - right?


trouble is it's not a dispute about the rent. he's pocketed that and spent it, probably. it's about his breach of the lease. I would imagine going to a lawyer is not worth the effort. not sure how long his ceilings can stand the water at the rate that it's leaking. so nice living in a house with water pouring through the light fittings!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

StewartC said:


> trouble is it's not a dispute about the rent. he's pocketed that and spent it, probably. it's about his breach of the lease. I would imagine going to a lawyer is not worth the effort. not sure how long his ceilings can stand the water at the rate that it's leaking. so nice living in a house with water pouring through the light fittings!


Well, that's what I meant - Is the rent committee only resolving issues related to the actual rental value? I thought you could file a complaint with them in regards to any and all rental properties and issues between a landlord/tenant - including landlord not honoring the contract?!

I might be wrong but might be worth going down to RERA and the Rent Committee to check if you have a case through them or if you have to get a lawyer involved.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Go down to RERA, what have you got to lose? From my experience, they are extremely supportive and will guide you in the right direction. They might even make a phone call to the landlord in your presence and ask him why he is refusing to do the maintenance, that could be all that is needed....a little jolt of reality for the landlord.

What I would recommend prior to doing this though is to take pictures of all the problems and list them down in an email. Send it to him and let him know that due to his lack of response and action, you will be consulting RERA on the steps forward.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks all. The RERA threat might have worked. The landlord's son reckons he is coming over today with the maintenance people to see the problem first hand.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Guess what? Neither of them came. And it's Eid next week so I have to talk to them after that!


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Guess what? Neither of them came. And it's Eid next week so I have to talk to them after that!


That's incredible - and rude, but unfortunately typical here. 
I would suggest making a Rera complaint today might galvanise them into action before Eid. 
Good luck


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Email, email, email and then visit RERA first thing tomorrow morning. There's still time for Eid. Typical jerks!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I would love to pack my bags today and leave this dreadful place tonight, never to return. But I have a wife and cats, and so much to lose.

This landlord has 100+ apartments and villas, and his sole concern is cashing the rental cheque.

I blame the agents who continue to work on behalf of these landlords and keep sucking in victims. I would imagine the agents wouldn't touch these landlords with a barge pole if they had to rely on them to get paid.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

No offense but why are you posting on here an not making his life a living hell?

Phone/text *every* minutes especially during the night. Arabian Ranches, get on the phone to Emaar every 10 minutes. Maintenance man, invite him to the party.

Forget logic and what is right now and make "too much headache"


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

StewartC said:


> I blame the agents


Then get stuck into the agent that sold you this clown.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> No offense but why are you posting on here an not making his life a living hell?
> 
> Phone/text *every* minutes especially during the night. Arabian Ranches, get on the phone to Emaar every 10 minutes. Maintenance man, invite him to the party.
> 
> Forget logic and what is right now and make "too much headache"



have been doing that and made some progress. emergency leaks are fixed (for now). 


thanks for concern.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Interestingly enough, there was a very similar question in one of the radio programmes recently. There was a real estate agent and a lawyer that seemed to be quite switched on. Their advice mirrors what has been said in here. RERA/Rent committee only involve themselves with contractual issues (rent/evictions etc.) however the lady advised that it may be worthwhile to pay whatever it costs to open a case against the landlord and then the committee may be able to award compensation against the rent or perhaps alleviate and early exit. Regrettably there's nothing you can practically do to force the landlord to effect repairs since he has your post dated cheques and if he has allowed the property to deteriorate to the extent that it has, quite frankly this is a person that won't pay any attention to you, your emails or your phone calls. On the other hand, getting summoned down to RERA may galvanise him into seeking an early resolution of your issues. It is very hard but at the end of the day you need to find a solution that can allow you and your family to live in some comfort until you can leave this particular landlord. Unfortunately it is not always possible to get fair treatment.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

But this is Dubai and everything about Dubai is awesome. I am continually reminded about how this place is so great. If you don't like something that is obviously because you don't look at things right and you should be on a plane home. The fact that the laws and regulations surrounding property rental are so completely disjointed that one cannot even figure out where to complain when there is water leaking in their villa, is just part of the charm of this warm and welcoming oasis in the desert.

Two more week till I am back with Jynxgirl, alhamdulillah


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

1) Tenants paying the agents fee
2) 1 or 2 post dated cheques for the year

These are 2 rules which has made the market heavily biased against tenants.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The landlord thinks he is doing good business and has a "wise vision" and nothing you or the courts can say or do will change that.


----------

